
Donald Trump vs. Hillary Clinton: A Sentiment Analysis on Twitter Mentions - feconroses
https://blog.monkeylearn.com/donald-trump-vs-hillary-clinton-sentiment-analysis-twitter-mentions/
======
vierja
"..., Trump has a better positive to negative ratio than Clinton"

Is it a tweet volume thing or that there are just more Trump than Clinton's
supporters on Twitter?

------
feconroses
You can check out the tool here:
[http://tarsier.monkeylearn.com/](http://tarsier.monkeylearn.com/)

